# Do any of the 'moody' mare supplements work?



## aregona (16 December 2011)

So it seems that i have been very lucky so far with mares, i've had 7 mares over the year who i have competed and never had problems with them being in season. I have just got a new mare and she is a cow in season! lovely mare i really like her but she is horrible at the minute. Ears flat back all the time, won't move under saddle, kicks out if i ask her to move on under saddle not to mention the squirting, squealing and tempers towards my other horses.

The past owner did not tell me she was a sod in season but im not surprised as she also didn't tell me she has kicked the farrier in the past. In her last yard they were only ever turned out seperatly so im not sure if her season's wern't a problem previously. Her original and long term owner said he had never had problems with her in season and he had her about 10 years.

I'm wondering what is best to do. My vet has suggested regumate but very expensive and i'd rather try something a little cheaper. Do any of the supplements actually work? I know its trial and error but i would rather not waste £20 if they only work on the not so affected mares.

any help greatly appreicated as i would really like my cuddly loving mare back


----------



## Zimzim (16 December 2011)

My mare is quite horrible when in season to the point where I cant actually ride her when she is. 

Ive tried all sorts in the past (supplements etc) and I did try regumate, but it never worked with my mare and the same with a friends mare it didnt work with her either. It is quite expensive, and doesnt always work, but with some mares it does so it could be worth a try. 

In the end I just decided that whenever she is in season I just dont work her, and shes happy with that. But if your into serious competeing then that might not be the option for you.

I have heard of people having marbles put into the mare, which seems to hold off the seasons, dont know much about it but might be worth asking your vet or having a google about it.

Sorry suppose thats not much help!!!


----------



## aregona (16 December 2011)

I have contemplated the marble as they are the cheapest, most effective method. I got this horse as a brood mare / something to play with over the winter horse until breeding time so it depends how she goes undersaddle for the next couple of months as to whether i put her to stud in march hence not sure i want to put a marble in her just yet as i may need it out again in 3 month.


----------



## OFG (16 December 2011)

I too have had mares over the years without problems but 2 years ago had a mare who was so moody it wasn't funny.

I think she was just a 'moody' mare by nature as I didn't see a marked change around her season.

Put her on NAFs Oestress and hand on heart it really did improve her moods considerably. Used it continuously and not just around and during her season.

Give it a go, worth spending £20 for a tub of something to see if it will work. If no noticeable improvement then don't get another tub.

Good luck!


----------



## Erin (16 December 2011)

My mare isn't so extreme with her moodyness but Agnus Castus works v well for her.


----------



## aregona (16 December 2011)

thats the name of it! thank you erin, i've just been trying to rack my brains as to what that is called. 
I'm goint to a tack shop later so will have alook and see what wonderful potions they may have.


----------



## aregona (16 December 2011)

i went to the tack shop and all they had was D&H stroppy mare, it was half price  can i feed agnus castus as well as stroppy mare?


----------



## Izzwizz (16 December 2011)

I also use NAF Oestress all year round and swear it works.  I did take her off if once through winter and swear it made a difference, especially when she bucked me off one year in February when it was especially mild and she came into her first season of the year.


----------



## ttt (16 December 2011)

aregona said:



			i went to the tack shop and all they had was D&H stroppy mare, it was half price  can i feed agnus castus as well as stroppy mare?
		
Click to expand...

'Moody mare' supplements tend to contain Agnus Castus. If you were to feed both I believe you would just be doubling the dose?


----------



## aregona (16 December 2011)

i have checked the ingrediants and agnus castus is not listed, does it have any other names?


----------



## Oberon (16 December 2011)

aregona said:



			i have checked the ingrediants and agnus castus is not listed, does it have any other names?
		
Click to expand...

Chaste Berry.

You could also try this
http://www.equinatural.co.uk/epages/BT3755.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/BT3755/Products/182


----------



## Oberon (16 December 2011)

OFG said:



			I too have had mares over the years without problems but 2 years ago had a mare who was so moody it wasn't funny.

I think she was just a 'moody' mare by nature as I didn't see a marked change around her season.

Put her on NAFs Oestress and hand on heart it really did improve her moods considerably. Used it continuously and not just around and during her season.

Give it a go, worth spending £20 for a tub of something to see if it will work. If no noticeable improvement then don't get another tub.

Good luck!
		
Click to expand...

Main active ingredient they are declaring is calcined magnesite (the cheapest grade of magnesium) - which you can buy for £5 for 900g.

If it worked for your mare, it is likely she was deficient in magnesium (quite common and often seen in muscular sensitivity and aggitation).


----------



## Daytona (17 December 2011)

Regimate works and works well...!!! You can play around with the dosage so it prob won't be as expensive as you thinkand use the pigs one instead of horse, much cheaper and does same job.  Not all vets will give you it though but it's worth asking.


----------

